# gentoo-sources vs. vanilla-sources

## srunni

Hi,

I don't understand what exactly the difference is between gentoo-sources and vanilla-sources. Also, can I just use vanilla-sources instead of gentoo-sources during the install procedure? I need the 2.6.27 kernel to get support for the Intel 5300 wireless chipset, and gentoo-sources only goes up to 2.6.26. Is there any reason I shouldn't use vanilla-sources? Also, how do I switch a current install to vanilla-sources? Do I just unmerge gentoo-sources, emerge vanilla-sources, and rebuild the kernel?

Thanks!

----------

## platojones

 *Quote:*   

> Do I just unmerge gentoo-sources, emerge vanilla-sources, and rebuild the kernel?

 

Yep, but you have to redo your config.  Other than that, it's just that easy.  Well, except that you don't have to unmerge the gentoo-sources, if you don't want to.  You can have as many kernel sources as you want with grub...and as many kernels...and put them in the menu and boot anyone you want at any time.

----------

## Etal

 *platojones wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Do I just unmerge gentoo-sources, emerge vanilla-sources, and rebuild the kernel? 
> 
> Yep, but you have to redo your config.  Other than that, it's just that easy.  Well, except that you don't have to unmerge the gentoo-sources, if you don't want to.  You can have as many kernel sources as you want with grub...and as many kernels...and put them in the menu and boot anyone you want at any time.

 

You don't really have to redo your config - just move it to the vanilla directory and make oldconfig. Of course, if you have any gentoo-specific options, they'll be lost.

For more info on the Gentoo patches, go here. The list of patches for kernel 2.6.26 is here.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I use whichever kernel the system likes. For instance, with vanilla sources, this computer sometimes locks while trying to reset the hardware clock. With gentoo-sources, that happens rarely, if at all. My other to systems seem to like vanilla just fine. SO this one ususally is running a gentoo-source, the other two are running vanilla. They're all running just fine.

So, no it's not all that important unless there's something in the gentoo-sources you MUST have. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

PS, if you'd like more ideas about kernel tweaking, click on the link in my sig, and see how I set up my seed kernels.

----------

## srunni

OK, thanks for all the info. I actually have problems with the hardware clock with gentoo-sources, but on the Thinkpad T500 I'm getting, I'm hoping that problem won't be there. Anyway, do you know whether or not gentoo-sources 2.6.27 will be available soon after Linus & Co. release it? Otherwise, I'd be stuck using vanilla-sources.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I would imagine the gentoo-source devs are already working with the 2.6.27-rc candidates, even as I type this. I think it was two or three days from the release of 2.6.26 tp 2.6.26-gentoo, but don't quote me on that. I wasn't really keeping track of which came when. 

I am watching patiently for 2.6.27, as dri and a few other things have gotten a new rewrite. I'm hoping all that helps make this system a little more jovial when it comes to X.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## andrei.ivanov

Well... the latest update for 2.6.26 was on 14 aug 2008 and is based on 2.6.26.2

2.6.26.5 was released on 8th september.. for over a month there was no update

----------

## steveb

The very big difference is: Gentoo sources are supported by the Gentoo developers while the vanilla sources are not supported by the Gentoo developers.

// Steve

----------

## andrei.ivanov

I know... I was replying to this statement: 

"I would imagine the gentoo-source devs are already working with the 2.6.27-rc candidates"

----------

## rambam

 *steveb wrote:*   

> The very big difference is: Gentoo sources are supported by the Gentoo developers while the vanilla sources are not supported by the Gentoo developers.
> 
> // Steve

 

With the dwindling number of gentoo developers, is that an advantage any more ?

----------

## mjbjr

Here's a guide to the various gentoo kernels:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml

you'll have to scroll down a bit to see the vanilla-sources definition.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Well, 2.6.27 has finally arrived. I'm using it right now. The gentoo-sources version has yet to hit portage. I'll recheck later tonight. I also have the 2.6.27 seeds set up and ready to go.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## srunni

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Well, 2.6.27 has finally arrived. I'm using it right now. The gentoo-sources version has yet to hit portage. I'll recheck later tonight. I also have the 2.6.27 seeds set up and ready to go.

 

I guess it's time to order my T400. Anyone know if the Intel 5350 chipset's supported in 2.6.27? It's the 5300 + WiMax (I don't need WiMax support though, so maybe 2.6.27 will work with it if the WiFi part of the 5300 is the same in the 5350).

----------

## erikderzweite

 *srunni wrote:*   

>  *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   Well, 2.6.27 has finally arrived. I'm using it right now. The gentoo-sources version has yet to hit portage. I'll recheck later tonight. I also have the 2.6.27 seeds set up and ready to go. 
> 
> I guess it's time to order my T400. Anyone know if the Intel 5350 chipset's supported in 2.6.27? It's the 5300 + WiMax (I don't need WiMax support though, so maybe 2.6.27 will work with it if the WiFi part of the 5300 is the same in the 5350).

 

I guess there is only one way to find out  :Wink: 

----------

